# Kinky! Dark! Taboo! Erotic Writing Commissions Available!



## Tartsandfarts (Oct 15, 2019)

Hi! 

My name is TartsandFarts, and I write kinky erotica. As I type this, I have written and published one novel, four novellas, and some forty short stories. While I am experiencing varying levels of success, I am currently working full-time as a self-published author.

However, due to the risky nature of self-publishing, I figured it would be a good idea to start taking commissions on the side. Which is why I am here now, hurling my bait in the water. I hope I can catch a few of you. Because I know there are some very kinky people out there on the wide web. And they are precisely the type of people to whom I offer my services!

I will write anything. The kinkier the better. Watersports, farts and scat, bestiality, feeding and weight gain, giantess, bad endings, rape, vore - any taboo kink (with the sole exception of underage characters) are heartily welcome. Mix and match the kinks as you please, and know that I am more than willing to write any pairing regardless of sexual orientation. Men on women, women on women, men on men, trans girls on aliens, furries on futas - I enjoy writing them all. Don’t be afraid to approach me; I won’t judge. No matter how kinky.

At the moment, I only have one free short story available. All my published work is currently enlisted in Kindle Unlimited, and that means I can only show you a bit of it. On request, I can provide you with a collection of disjointed scenes from various works to give you a good look at the way I write. My free story (titled Smelly Discipline) can be found on Literotica and Deviantart. Of course, that contains incest and fart fetish elements, and I won’t force you to hold your nose and power through that if farts are not your thing. Samples of my style are available in various niches and genres: fantasy, horror, futa, cuckold, and more. Ask away!

My price is $20 per 1000 words. For a limited time only, I offer 20% off any story I can publish as I please. You can, of course, remain anonymous if you wish. I will require 20% more for any story that includes pre-established characters as I will have to study them to ensure that I do them justice. My rates do not vary when it comes to different kinks but I ask that you are very specific when you explain what gets you off. I need to know just what makes you tick (and why) in order to deliver a satisfying product!

Do you have any questions? Interested in commissioning me?

Reach me at tartsandfarts@outlook.com!

I take payment through Paypal. When we’ve agreed on a project, I will give you the email address to which you may send the payment. I will need half the sum upfront.

Get in touch! I hope to hear from you! 

Have a lovely day!

_Link to Smelly Discipline for those interested_: Smelly Discipline by Tartsandfarts on DeviantArt


----------



## FurryBun (Nov 3, 2019)

Not really asking about a personal commission but just a question from one writer to another... I was just wondering whether $20 per 1000 words is a typical price.... I am thinking about starting to do commissions myself to earn some extra money for my masters studies, and was wondering what the average kind of price is. Also did you get any luck finding anyone who wanted a commission and if so how many?


----------

